# egg-share. What have you told people?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all,

to those who are donating eggs have you told people it is an egg share tx or have you kept it a secret?

i am just starting out on the eggshare journey and discussing with dh what we say to people....we've said we're thinking of doing IVF again soon but not mentioned egg-share...

how have you handled it?

thanks, nichola.x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya nicola

We have told all of family wot we are doing well as far as them understanding exactly,if ppl ask me i do bring it up that iam egg sharing as i think its such a rewarding and priceless gift iam doing for sumone

goodluck
love kelly


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

hi, im just starting the long journey too, and like kelly im very proud of the fact i could help someone achieve their dream, although i know some people might not agree with what we're doing so i only tell people if they ask.

take care, maz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

I have told my family & close friends again for the reasons Maz & Kelly gave i am very proud of what i'm doing i think it's a personnal choice as to whether to tell people about ivf, let along eggshare some members of my family just don't understand it bless them my husbands family think it's wrong but   to them as i think they are wrong !! 

Good luck with your journey 
Sara xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't kept it secret from anyone!

All of my family and the village know what I'm doing and people are quite curious on how it works. 

The person who is having a problem with it is my mum, she does not like the idea of any potential grandchild of hers being brought up by certain categories of society, even though the child won't be mine, my mum looks at it from a scientists point of view (She's a pharmacist) and as far as she is concerned I will be that childs biological mother as it will have mine/her genetics.

I know what you're all going to say and that an egg is just a 'cell' but in respect my mum is right what she says and I respect her scientific opinion.

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

to be totally honest vicki, thats exactly how i looked at it. i didn't think i could ever give my eggs away but now i know that i can help others ive realised thats more important. also i can understand your mums worries about the family your eggs will go to and here i have three points,

1) without your eggs they wont be a family
2) these people are paying soooooo much for this and also suffering like we are, i really dont think these people will neglect or hurt a baby they have waited so long for.
3) the baby will have your genetics, but the mother/baby bond will be shared with the baby and the lucky lady who gives birth to him/her

your mum is totally right to have her own opinion, 

take care sweetie, maz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, We have told close family and a few friends, but wont broadcast it unless someone actually asks. Im sure there are a few people wondering why we havent started yet, as we have been talking about it since June, but they are probably assuming its due to money!

I think its a brilliant thing to do, and I did have a few issues myself to start with, about giving away eggs, but the way I see it, I would accept an egg from someone if I needed to, to have my family, as it would be me having every single thing related to pregnancy and birth and bringing that child up, so its the same for whoever recieves my eggs. 

It is quite hard to get your head round, I think especially for our mums, but you can only explain to your best.

Good luck.
x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hiya,
Like the others so far close family and friends know. Im not ashamed as it is a gift  so will tell someone if they ask. Most people presume we are just doing IVF so it doesnt come up.  Like Kate, its mainly my mum who is finding this hard. It was a hard decision for us and she understands why so im not purposely broadcasting it as I think her friends and older family arent so open to something so contraversial. 
Hope this helps
x


----------

